# gti-r bottom end w/ usdm sr20de head



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have asked around and posted and searched on a few different forums and little has come from doing that. I have a usdm 98 sr20de and I want to build it up. I came across a fully built gti-r bottom end and I am interested in getting that but I have no clue if the gti-r bottom will work with the sr20de head. Some people said that drilling will need to be done but no details were really given.. Any help would be appreciated thanks

RB


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

33truballa33 said:


> I have asked around and posted and searched on a few different forums and little has come from doing that. I have a usdm 98 sr20de and I want to build it up. I came across a fully built gti-r bottom end and I am interested in getting that but I have no clue if the gti-r bottom will work with the sr20de head. Some people said that drilling will need to be done but no details were really given.. Any help would be appreciated thanks
> 
> RB


It will work fine. It has a bigger cacity oil pump and stronger rods. You will need to drill out the head because the GTI-R block uses bigger head bolts.

Mike


----------

